# برنامج Avira.AntiVir.Premium الحماية المضمونة



## Jesus Son 261 (28 يناير 2010)

*مرحبا شباب سلام و نعمة المسيح معكم

بعد ما شفت في القسم هنا بعض الناس بتسأل عن طرق الحماية و ما شابه

قولت اشارككم باسلوبي و طريقتي الخاصة

دا البرنامج اللي انا استعمله و بصراحة اعتبره أمان 100% و عن تجربة طويلة

ولا استخدم غيره

برنامج Avira.AntiVir.Premium

ولاحظوا ان برنامج ال Premium له خصائص كثيرة لأنه غير مجاني بل مدفوع

لكن طبعا احنا معانا طريقة التسجيل ببلاش

البرنامج مريح لأقصي درجة

كل اللي عليك انكم بس تسطبه

هو هيعمل كل التحديثات بشكل اوتوماتيك بدون اي اسئلة

لا تقلق من اي توصيل لأي شئ بالجهاز سواء فلاشة او موبايل او كارت ميموري او هارد

لأن اي شئ يتم توصيله بالجهاز سيكون ضمن نطاق عمل البرنامج

و سيمسك اي فيرس او تروجان او ملف تجسس قبل ان تقترب انت منه

يعني لا تتعب نفسك و تعمل سكان لأي شئ قبل استعماله

فقط ادخل عليه و البرنامج سينبهك اذا كان الملف غير آمن

و يطلب منك اختيار الاجراء الذي تريده
ختختار الحذف ثم تضغط ok

يعني فقط نصّب البرنامج ولا تحمل هم اي شئ علي الاطلاق

اولا نبتدي بالتحميل ثم الشرح ثم التسجيل

رابط التحميل من هنا >>  Avira.AntiVir.Premium 

نيجي لشرح التنصيب انا اقتبسته من احد المواقع و ظبطته بطريقتي

نفط ضغط الملف فينزل البرنامج

نبدأ في تنصيب البرنامج و فيما يلي شرح مصور للتنصيب



















































































انتهي الشرح

طبعا الناس هتسألني عن ملف التسجيل اللي بنستخدمه في هذه الخطوة






هنا برنامج لتحميل ملفات التسجيل بشكل دوري

لأن ملف التسجيل تكون مدته محددة و ليست دائمة

لتحميل ملف التسجيل >> من المرفقات

اللي يخلص منه معاد ملف التسجيل بعد 3 شهور مثلا او اي حاجة

ينزل ملف تسجيل جديد

و يدخل علي البرنامج نفسه برنامج الافيرا

و يروح علي قائمة help

زي الصورة دي






و يختار زي الصورة

هيلاقي طلعتله نافذة زي كدة






و بعدين يحدد مكان ملف التسجيل الجديد

اتمني يكون الشرح وافي و الموضوع مفيد

و اي اسئلة او استفسارات ياريت تضيفوها

اللي مش فاهم يقولي وا انا افهمه

​*


----------



## sam_daoud (28 يناير 2010)

من البرامج التي اثق بها 
شكرا على مجهودك والشرح الوافي


----------



## hjjgki (6 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## الروح النارى (28 فبراير 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *مرحبا شباب سلام و نعمة المسيح معكم​*
> 
> *بعد ما شفت في القسم هنا بعض الناس بتسأل عن طرق الحماية و ما شابه*​
> *قولت اشارككم باسلوبي و طريقتي الخاصة*​
> ...


 
*شـــــكراااً ليــ Jesus Son 261 ــك*
*يعتبر Avira.AntiVir من البرامج الرائعة*
*وسهلة الأستخدام*
*شرح رااائع ... رااائع ... رااائع*
*سلام ومحبة المسيح معاك*
​


----------



## آينشتاين (28 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لشرحك الرائع اخى Jesus Son 261  مجهود رائع تستحق الشكر عليه وانا ايضا من يستخدمون برنامج انتى فيرا الرب يبارك تعبك 
*


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز

انا شغال بالنود من تسعة اشهر

ميزته طبعاً مع حماية الجهاز

لا يؤثر على سرعته

بدخل بعشر او 12 صفحة 

والسرعة نفسها مع وجودوه

ميزة لم اراها باي انتي فايروس تاني

فضلاً عن انه يخدم حوالي الاربع سنين

كل يوم بفحص بيه عدة برامج واكثرها مفيرس

يكتشفها كلها...

ويدمرها حالاً..,

يعني البرنامج بينزل حالاً فارغ من محتواه..

انما برنامجك دة مش سهل ايضاً  وكويس جدااااا

اشتغلت بيه مدة بس السرعة اللي بعوزها خلال تحركاتي شلت...

كل الشكر لمجهودك 

المسيح يباركك


----------



## geegoo (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام و نعمة جيسس سن .....
أنا عارف إني داخل الموضوع متأخر ....
بس لو ممكن تجدد اللينك بتاع البرنامج يبقي كتر خيرك ...
عشان فتح معايا منتدي عشاق أصالة * *....*


----------



## taten (24 أكتوبر 2010)

[size="4"انا كمان باستخدم برنامج نود 32 لكن المشكلة ان مدتة شهر واحد فقط[/size]​


----------



## alfanoble (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## alfanoble (7 ديسمبر 2010)

fvامرفقات البرنامج اللى هى بتاع التسجيل مش تفتح ياريست تجددها


----------

